# Mole Kingsnake



## Cwalker935 (Sep 4, 2018)

I let my grass get a little long and after mowing this morning my wife said that I had killed a copperhead with the tractor.  Upon checking it out I found what I believe to be a Mole Kingsnake which is one of the snakes that often gets confused as a copperhead.  Most of the skin is in tact and I will likely skin it out. It as a beautiful snake and I regret the way it met its demise.  I hate to see it go to waste.   Do you think there would be much interest in Mole King Snake blanks?


----------



## JohnU (Sep 5, 2018)

Absolutely!  Like you said, it’s unfortunate but it’s a beautiful snake and what a way to preserve its beauty for many to appreciate.


----------



## Bob in SF (Sep 5, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## mark james (Sep 5, 2018)

I don't particularly like snakes (not their fault)...  But I appreciate their patterned skins.  As you said and I agree, put it to good use.

As a SCUBA diver I also don't appreciate what Lionfish have done to the juvenile reef fish in the caribbean (also not their fault to being hungry), etc, but I truly believe they are a beautiful species.  

I also hate when I kill an animal that had no real negative impact on me.  But, if any positive outcome is possible - that is for the best.


----------



## jxdubbs (Sep 12, 2018)

Very nice snake skin. Love those colors.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

